# Colorado Feb 1st-5th



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

vrbo.com will have what you re looking for.


----------



## ALshooter (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been on there and yes they have many options. 

This post is asking for more experience based advise. I didn't ask "where can I find a room in Breck?" I asked for suggestions of what places are recommended. 

I do appreciate the effort you put into helping me. Anyone else? Doesn't have to be nice and I don't know if in town (using a shuttle) or near the lifts is better.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

IF you have the money to waste, near the lifts is the best. The closer the better. If you are on a budget, farther away from the lifts is fantastic too.


We stay about 2 miles from town for half the money. It's all relative to your budget.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If it's just two of you. The Bivvy or Fireside Inn will be the better options than any of the hotels. Or if you're on the whole I don't care train. Get in on one of the rooms at One Ski Hill Place or Peak 7.


----------



## ALshooter (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Looks like we are going with Trails End. 4th night free and one free lift ticket. It's at the base of lift nine. I waited a little late to be able to do any real shopping. 

Thanks again...:embarrased1:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lift 9? Isn't that Snowflake? That's the worlds slowest lift and it has a 90 degree kink it. Have fun getting your ass vibrated every time you go around that corner.


----------



## ALshooter (Nov 11, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lift 9? Isn't that Snowflake? That's the worlds slowest lift and it has a 90 degree kink it. Have fun getting your ass vibrated every time you go around that corner.


Just got done reading your breakdown of the local nightlife for some chicks. Pretty good breakdown. I may print it and take it with me k:

I was mistaken. It is the Quicksilver super 6. Is that one any better?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just get there early on the weekend and away from it as fast as possible.


----------



## ALshooter (Nov 11, 2013)

We will be boarding Mon, Tues, and Wed. No weekend crowds hopefully.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rule still applies, get off it as fast as possible.


----------



## ALshooter (Nov 11, 2013)

Will do. 

BTW, if you happen to be bored any of those days I'd love to buy you a beer or two. It's always good to meet famous forum folks.


----------

